
Blizzard lost a big sponsor after the Hong Kong outcry: Mitsubishi - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/29/20939236/blizzard-china-hong-kong-protests-mitsubishi-hearthstone-ban-sponsorship-pulled
======
investologia
Ironically, Blizzard giving more exposure to the situation in HG then the
protester could ever would have had

